# WoW



## tethra (Oct 27, 2006)

Does anyone play World of Warcraft? =]


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Yep, level 70 Nelf Druid on Ner'Zhul here. My only regret is that I don't have flight form in real life, that would be so awesome.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

I played WoW up until level 40. Got really bored.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Lvl 70 Tauren Druid on Wildhammer...ftw


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> Yep, level 70 Nelf Druid on Ner'Zhul here





> Lvl 70 Tauren Druid on Wildhammer...ftw


Are we still speaking English here?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

What clans/guilds are you guys from?

I was going to join my mate?s guild: The Drunken Dragons.

But I got bored? =P

I?m playing Phantasy Star on the 360


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

enngirl5 said:


> Are we still speaking English here?


I'm Feral specced and my DPS in cat is higher than its ever been. I was a bit pissed about the recent Bear form nerfs but thankfully they hotfixed the changes to increase threat generation. So now I can tank in PvE - not a real big PvPer.

My guild (AoS) has started Karazhan but so far I haven't been, although I am attuned.

English enough for you? :lol:


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

CECIL said:


> I'm Feral specced and my DPS in cat is higher than its ever been.


I'm rare. I am balanced. I am also in one of the top guilds on my server (RWS). I host and maintain the guild website, so, I can do whatever I want .

In game, I'm a bit of an ass. I told the guild if my brother, father (no joke, 59 and plays) and my friends weren't in the guild, I would start my own and take all important people with me.

They got in, to say the least. Additionally, I crit for 2740.


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

I quit the game over 16 months ago after I hit 60 because it was getting realllly pathetic.

I actually get to enjoy a variety of games and activities now that that drug is out of my life.


----------



## tethra (Oct 27, 2006)

I was an orc warrior named Draskyul in the guild Nightmares Asylum on Smolderthorn.

Me and a few guildies with a few irls rerolled on Magtheridon.

So now I'm a bloodelf rogue whos level 62 currently


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Damn you leveled that Blood Elf quickly 

Mind you there were level 70 Draenei on my server only a week or two after release :shock:


----------



## tethra (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah I even got TBC a month late :shock:


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Revelation said:


> I'm rare. I am balanced. I am also in one of the top guilds on my server (RWS). I host and maintain the guild website, so, I can do whatever I want .


I hear Balance is doing very well now 

Maybe I'm a sucker for punishment after playing a Druid for 2 years, but I'm thinking of making my Shaman (currently 27) my main.

I have the chance to start raiding as Feral, which is what I always wanted. Yet I've wanted to play a Shaman for quite a while too.

Yeah, I get a lot of anxiety over WoW :roll:


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Shamans will only be allowed healing in raids. Just remember that.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

So everyone says. But fuck it, I'm tired of listening to what everyone says. I don't really want to go back to raiding 3 nights a week. I just want to enjoy this game for what it is and be done with it.


----------



## tethra (Oct 27, 2006)

I think shamans can put our more dps than rogues now unless the rogues are combat daggers.


----------

